# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  طبق مصوبه شورای عالی : کنکور 1401 مانند کنکور 1400 ، کنکور 1402 تغییراتش شاید زیاد

## reza333

دوستان شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی (شُعاف) مصوباتی امروز داشتن در زمینه کنکور که به این شرحه :

*البته ابتدا عرض کنم به قول دوستان با توجه به اینکه دولت اقای رئیسی و وزرای جدید از یک ماهه دیگه تازه میان روی کار و از طرفی مجلس هم ممکنه اعترضاتی به این طرح شورای عالی داشته باشه ، پس شاید این مصوبات و تغییر بدن .* 

کنکور 1401 نسبت به کنکور 1400 تغییری نداره و فقط احتمالا تاثیر مثبت معدل بیشتر بشه. مثلا بشه تاثیر 40  تا 50 درصد مثبت. (( انشاالله  باز دو هفته دیگه نیان برای 1401 هم تصمیمات عجیب غریب بگیرن))

*اما کنکور 1402 تغییرات احتمالیش زیاده و به نظر طرحشون خیلی خام و اصطلاحا باگ داره ولی به هر حال این تغییرات میتونه اتفاق بیفته :

1- تاثیر قطعی معدل یعنی ( نمرات امتحانات نهایی که البته در حال حاضر فقط پایه دوازدهم امتحاناتش نهاییه ولی شاید دهم و یازدهمم برن به سمت نهایی شدن) برای کنکور 1402 به صورت قطعی و تا حداکثر 60 درصد اعمال میشه. ( برای 1402 تاثیر و شاید بتونن 20 30 درصد قطعی کنن ولی شصت درصد شدنش برای 1402 تقریبا محاله)

2- کنکور فقط برای درسای اختصاصی هر رشته برگزار میشه و تاثیر کنکور میشه 40 درصد ( درسای عمومی از کنکور حذف میشن)

3- کنکور دو بار در سال برگزار میشه ( دو تا کنکور مستقل )

 4-  کارنامه کنکور برای دو سال اعتبار داره. ( الان که کنکور میدیم کارنامه کنکورمون اعتبارش فقط برای پذیرش همین امساله اما با این تغییر اعتبار کارنامه میشه دو سال ) 

5- دانشگاه ها میتونن خودشون مستقلا شرط معدل بزارن ، مثلا دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران بگه برای پذیرش دارو سازی توی این دانشگاه ، باید معدل نهایی ها بالای 17 باشه. یعنی اگر رتبه 100 کنکور هم شدی ولی معدلت زیر 17 بود ، دارو سازی دانشگاه تهران نمیتونی بخونی. 


به طور کلی طرحشون اگر چه یه خوبی هایی داره ولی اشکالات و عیب های بسیار زیادی هم داره باید دید تا کنکور 1402 در نهایت چه میشود*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

تاثیر نهایی افتضاحه اینهمه معدل خوب نمراتی که راه جبرانی هم ندارن باشه هم صرفا یکبار افتضاحه در کل عدالت آموزشی کجاست

----------


## Dean

حماااااال چرا انقد جفنگ نوشتی؟ کجا گفته از ۱۴۰۲ تاثیر قطعیه اونم شصت درصدی؟؟؟؟؟! 
خوشت میاد با روان بچه های مردم بازی کنی؟! 
این خرابشده ادمین نداره این تاپیکارو حذف کنه؟

----------


## reza333

> حماااااال چرا انقد جفنگ نوشتی؟ کجا گفته از ۱۴۰۲ تاثیر قطعیه اونم شصت درصدی؟؟؟؟؟! 
> خوشت میاد با روان بچه های مردم بازی کنی؟! 
> این خرابشده ادمین نداره این تاپیکارو حذف کنه؟


اتفاقا دوست عزیز ، 
1 -این خبر تو اخبار ساعت 22 شبکه 3 اعلام شد. پس خیلیا الان خودشون یا خونوادشون خبر دار شدن.
2- تو اینستا و تلگرام پیجای مشاوره و فیلم و... این اخبار و ذرتی میزارن .

3- منم گفتم طرحشون عیب زیاد داره و اگر شما قرار دو سال دیگه یعنی 1402 کنکور بدی خیلی فرصت خوبی دارین تا مانع پیاده سازیش بشین. و اگر نه اینا که تصویب کردن ، مخالفتی نبینن اجراییشم میکنن.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

فقط باید حتما اعتراض کنیم که تاثیر سوابق قطعی نشه

----------


## Amir_H80

> داداش چرا فحش میدی تقصیر این بنده خدا چیه اینکه عین مصوبه رو گفت دقیقا همین کارو میخوان بکنن و متاسفانه با اومدن دارودسته رییسی و احتمال  انتخاب قاضی زاده هاشمی در کابینه جدید صد در صد این طرح 1402 اجرایی میشه و اینکار به ضرر فارغ التحصیل ها میشه چون با وجود این همه معدل 20 و حذف 4 درس عمومی از کنکور تمام فشار 40 % کنکور روی 4 تا درس اختصاصی میوفته و این 4 درس به شدت سخت خواهند شد پس پشت کنکوریا بدونید 1401 آخرین سال نفس کشیدن شماست از 1402 کارتون 100 برابر سخت تر خواهد شد مخصوصا اونایی که یا امتحان نهایی نداشتن ( قبل 83 ) یا فقط دوازدهم و پیش دانشگاهی نهایی داشتن کلا کاری میکنن که اونایی که هی نق میزدن کنکور ال و بل از این به بعد حسرت کنکور دادن به دلشون بمونه


چی‌ میگی دوست عزیز !
این طرح تو دولت روحانی مطرح شده از چند ماه گذشته چه ربطی به رئیسی داره؟ در ضمن دولتی که شعارش عدالت محوری و مردمی بودن هستش نمیاد همچین طرحی رو تصویب کنه . قاضی زاده هاشمی که اصلا مدرکش جراحی هستش اونو وزیر آموزش پرورش نمیکنن ، وزیر بهداشت میشه به نظرم !
معتبر بودن نتایج کنکور تا دوسال بعدش ، اختلال‌ جدی به سیستم پذیرش دانشگاه ها وارد میکنه .

----------


## Amir_H80

*در ضمن یه جایی هست به اسم دیوان عدالت اداری ، گذاشتن شرط معدل برای دانشگاه ها و تاثیر قطعی معدل و همچنین اضافه کردن سوالات هوش به کنکور که فقط به نفع سمپادی ها تموم میشه ، با اعتراض دانش آموزان قطعاً حذف میشه . برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال اگر باعث نصف شدن ظرفیت ها بشه مطابق با هدفشون که کاهش استرس هستش نیست و این هم  در دیوان عدالت اداری حذف میشه.*

----------


## Amir_H80

*با ۱۴۰۱ که کاری ندارند فعلاً مشغول درس خواندن باشیم.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*یادمه سال 97 هم همین جفتگیات برای نظام قدیم البته مطرح کردن یعنی فشار رو گذاشتن بر این که نظام قدیم دیگه سال آخرشه و از سال های بعدی فقط نظام جدید داریم.

میدونید نتیجه چی شد؟ ملت ریختن سر کنکور 97 و هر چی فارغ التحصیل بود و نبود اون سال اومدن کنکور دادن.ترافیک رقابتی شدید درست شد. شما برید کارنامه های کنکور اون سال رو بررسی کنید ببینید با این که 97 به مراتب سخت تر از 96 بود ولی رتبه ها دو برابر و گاها سه برابر 96 اومد. از تخمین رتبه هم میتونید به اینی که گفتم برسید.

ولی نظام قدیم تا دو سال دیگه اش یعنی 98و99 برگزار شد...

اینم همینه. با این ملت جوگیری که داریم قطعا 4تا دیگه از این اخبار منتشر بشه قطعا وضعیت رقابتی 1401 بعنوان آخرین کنکور با شرایط عادی (البته برای متوهم ها و کسانی که از سخت بودن و نشدن این تغییرات واهی بی خبرن یا خودشونو زدن به نفهمی) از کنکور های چند سال اخیر هم بدتر میشه. چون ما از عقل و تجربه این چند سال هیچ بویی نبردیم.*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

چرا از 1402 آخه؟ :Yahoo (110): ولی خب به نظرم احتمال اجراش کمه چون لازمه تاثیر معدل ۶۰ درصد اینه که هر سه پایه دهم تا دوازدهم نهایی باشن که خب امسال دهما نهایی نبودن
در ضمن اینا کی به قول ها و طرح هاشون عمل کردن که این دومیش باشه.1 ماه بعدم که دولت عوض میشه و احتمالا طرح های اینا نادیده گرفته میشه(وی به خود دلداری میدهد)

----------


## Mhdse77

در جلسه دیروز هیچ صحبتی از کنکور ۱۴۰۱ نشد.
این یعنی کنکور سال بعد به روال گذشته خواهد بود؟
یا قسمتی از این طرح در ۱۴۰۱ اجرایی میشه؟و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال از سال ۱۴۰۲ خواهد بود؟

----------


## 29149680640

> در جلسه دیروز هیچ صحبتی از کنکور ۱۴۰۱ نشد.
> این یعنی کنکور سال بعد به روال گذشته خواهد بود؟
> یا قسمتی از این طرح در ۱۴۰۱ اجرایی میشه؟و برگزاری دوبار کنکور در سال از سال ۱۴۰۲ خواهد بود؟


چرا دوست عزیز من مصوبه رو کامل خوندم گفته شده اجرای این طرح از سال 1402خواهد بودو کنکور1401همانند 1400خواهد بود ولی شاید تاثیر معدل 60درصد مثبت شود

----------


## reza333

> عزیز من کسی نگفت طرح رو ریسسی داده ولی بر خلاف دارو دسته روحانی که کلا متعادل و میانه رو بودن تو دولت رییسی کاری که تصمیم بگیره سریع اجرایی میشه کاری به خوبی و بدیش هم ندارن در ضمن قاضی زاده از طرفدارای سر سخت لغو کنکوره و همسو با  طرز تفکر جناح راست اگر تو کابینه پست بگیره لازم نیست وزیر آموزش پرورش بشه که نظراتش رو به اجرا در بیاره در ضمن تو جلسه امروزم رییسی بوده کلا اینا که دنبال درست کردن اساسی مشکل کنکور نیستن فقط میخوان یه کار نمایشی بکنن و بگن ما تونستیم کنکور حذف کنیم وگرنه همه میدونن تو دهه 70 90 % دانش آموزای دبیرستانی عشقشون رشته های مهندسی بود امروز چون صنعت و اقتصاد تو این کشور نابود شده و مردم فقط برای نمردن و از روی اجبار مجبورن پول بابت دوا درمان بدن شغل پزشکی و پیرا پزشکی رو بورس افتاده  وگرنه شما برو اروپا ببین تفاوت یه پزشک با یه شغل دیگه انقدر زیاده ؟!!!! در نهایت از ما گفتن بود فارغ التحصیلای سال های دور شرط عقله فرض رو بر این بذارن 1401 آخرین فرصتشونه وگرنه به من بود که به نظرم تنها چیزی که از قبل انقلاب وجود داشته و عادلانه بود همین کنکور بود که فقط با اومدن سهمیه ها یه مقدار توش بی عدالتی اومد اما از الان به بعد پذیرش میشه سرشار از تقلب و پارتی بازی و آقازاده ها به راحتی و با پول زیاد میرن بهترین رشته ها و دانشگاه ها و اگه تا الان حداقل 1000 نفر اول هر سال واقعا با درس خوندن میتونستن موفق بشن از الان به بعد دیگه اینم فاتحه ....


دوست عزیز  رئیسی تو جلسشون نبوده. اونا عصر جلسه داشتن ، رئیسی عصر مشهد بوده.

مسئله بعدی این که خوشبختانه این طرح تا اجرایی شدن حداقل 2 سال فاصله داره. پس داوطلبای کنکور 1402 میتونن از همین تابستون اعتراضاتشونو شروع کنن و از طریق مجلس خواستار اصلاح طرح بشن. همین دیروز نایب رئیس کمیسیون اموزش مجلس اقای احمد نادری توییت زده بود این طرح خلاف عدالته و باید بیاد مجلس بررسی بشه تصویب مجلس رو هم بگیره این خودش اعتراض مهمیه و کمک به بچه هاست باید پیگیرش باشن.   پس یعنی خیلی میشه امیدوار بود که طرح اصلاح بشه.
ضمنا وزیر علوم جدید هم اصلا معلوم نیست کی باشه. باید وزیر علوم جدید هم که مشخص شد اعتراضات حداکثری و به گوشش رسوند. 
خوشبختانه وقت زیاده و میشه مصوبه رو تغییر داد به شرطی که بچه ها متحد باشن . ولی اگر این مسئولین اعتراض زیادی نبینن دیگر چرا بیان مصوبه رو تغییر  بدن؟؟؟؟ خب  اجراش میکنن.  
پس باید اعتراض کرد ، از همین الانم که هنوز به زمان کنکورشون نرسیدن باید برن اعتراض کنن تا قضیه نهایتا تا شیش هفت ماه اینده جمع بشه ، اعتراض زیاد و منطقی و ساختار یافته و منسجم ، چون حق با معترضینه و امکان پیروزی بچه ها هست.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

به هر حال باید فرصت جبران وجود داشته باشه و تاثیر معدل هرقدر که شد باید مثبت باشه

----------


## mohamad1998

یعنی چی مسخره کردن مارو
این طرح خیلی خام هست
فقط میخان مارو بدبخت کنن تو این شرایط کرونایی که 2 ساله کلاس حضوری در کار نبوده معلومه معدل ها پایین 
اینطوری افرادی که پولدار بودن کلاس خصوصی رفتن معدل خوب گرفتن با این طرح راحت قبول میشن
باید به این طرح اعتراض کنیم بخدا ساکت بمونیم بدبخت میشم دیگه با این طرح به رشته های تاپ نباید فک کنیم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohamad1998


یعنی چی مسخره کردن مارو
این طرح خیلی خام هست
فقط میخان مارو بدبخت کنن تو این شرایط کرونایی که 2 ساله کلاس حضوری در کار نبوده معلومه معدل ها پایین 
اینطوری افرادی که پولدار بودن کلاس خصوصی رفتن معدل خوب گرفتن با این طرح راحت قبول میشن
باید به این طرح اعتراض کنیم بخدا ساکت بمونیم بدبخت میشم دیگه با این طرح به رشته های تاپ نباید فک کنیم


این طرح اجرایی نمیشه اینو مطمئنم. فقط بلدن الکی جو بدن یک مشتی بی سواد و بی اطلاع از وضعیت کنونی کنکور. 
بجز دو کنکوره شدن که اونم پر ابهام و ایراده و مطمئنا اونم به مرحله اجرا نمیرسه با بقیه موارد مخالفم و مطمئنم هیچ کدوم رو نمیتونن به اجرا بزارن. چه تصویب بشه و چه نه برای کنکوری ها فرقی نداره چون قابلیت اجرایی نداره فقط برای جو دادن و هجوم مردم (!!!) به سمت کنکور 1401 هست که این ها داغ میکنن هر روزی این اخبار رو در نهایت شما یه سر به طرح هایی که برای کنکور تصویب شد و چند سال بعد بدون اجرا کنار گذاشتن بزنید. تاثیر قطعی معدل که دقیقا برابر ظلم به طیف گسترده ای از دانش آموزانی هست که بخاطر نداشتن پول و امکانات مناسب معدل کمی آوردن و امید قبول شدن در دانشگاه رو هم ازشون میگیرن تا استرس شون رو کم کنند. بعد عده ای احمق پیدا میشن که فشار رو بروی سال 401 میزارن انگار نه انگار که با اجرایی شدن این طرح از (هر سالی) دقیقا دانش آموزان و کنکوری های همون سال و سال های سال بعدش ضرر می بینن این گو ساله ها که در جامعه کم هم نیستن فقط به فکر خودشونن و نه بقیه و فقط واسشون مهمه این طرح رو زود تر دور بزنن و قبول بشن میان جو روشن فکری برای همه برمیدارن. اما شما نگران نباش چون این طرح ها هیچ کدوم تا لااقل 1410 اجرایی نمیشن و 1410 تیتر اخبار این میشه: ((طرحی که 10 سال پیش تصویب شد هنوز لغو نشده است)) با این تیتر ها دوباره این اخبار جون میگیره و هر به چند سال بحث ها داغ میشن.*

----------


## mohamad1998

میدونم تفاوت حرف تا عمل خیلی هستش به احتمال یک درصد اگه اجرا بشه  تمومیم. این دلیل نمیشه آینده مارو خراب کنن بهمون از الان استرس وارد میکنن مگه ما چقد میتونیم این فشار های عصبی رو تحمل کنیم
رئیس این شورا رئیس جمهوره نمیدونم  1 ماه بیشتر دیگه تو ریاست نیس قبل از رفتن داره عذابمون میده با این طرح ها

----------


## mohamad1998

فقط اینو بگم اگه الان اعتراض نکنیم خیلی شیرین اجرا میشه چون بچه های اونا که مشکل معدل ندارن فقط ماییم که ضربه میخوریم ما هستیم که پزشک شدن دندانپزشک شدن و.... رو باید فراموش کنیم

----------


## Mhdse77

https://snn.ir/fa/news/944287/%D8%AA...8C%D9%84%D9%85

قراره تاثیر معدل در ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد باشه
مثبت یا قطعیش رونمیدونم
مصاحبه رو گوش بدین 
خودشم نفهمید چی گفت

----------


## Cherry7

> https://snn.ir/fa/news/944287/%D8%AA...8C%D9%84%D9%85
> 
> قراره تاثیر معدل در ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد باشه
> مثبت یا قطعیش رونمیدونم
> مصاحبه رو گوش بدین 
> خودشم نفهمید چی گفت


مثل اینکه قراره از سال ۱۴۰۱ ، سی درصد ظرفیت پزشکی بره برای کارشناسی   :Yahoo (21): 
یعنی مشکلات این به اصطلاح "طرح" کم بود که سی درصد ظرفیتم  کم شد؟
من نمیدونم مگه میشه که ۶۰ درصد داوطلبای کنکور یعنی پشت کنکوریا نادیده گرفته شن؟؟؟ تازه میگن سوابق تحصیلی فقط تا دو سال اعتبار داره یعنی بعد دو سال اگه قبول نشدی باید دوباره بری دو پایه امتحان بدی که میشه بیست تا امتحان و خدا میدونه هزینه ش چقدر درمیاد تازه اگه اعصاب و روانیم برات بمونه که بخوای بیست تا امتحان بدی. مگه بچه های مناطق محروم و حتی اکثر بچه ها با شرایط متوسط توانایی مالی شو دارن؟
نهایی شونم خوب شد تازه باید برا کنکوری بخونن که فقط اختصاصیه و مسلما به شدت سخت.دو بارم برگزار میشه پس ظرفیتم نصفه البته از نصف کمتر چون سی درصدش قبلا رفته برا کارشناسی
ما نظام قدیمی های بیچاره هم که کلا سوابق تحصیلیمون از ۱۴۰۲ به بعد دود میشه میره هوا لابد:/
بیشتر بچه ها فکر میکنن سوابق تحصیلی قراره فقط شامل عمومیا بشه ولی با این مصاحبه مشخص شد نمره نهایی هم عمومی هم اختصاصی ها تاثیر قطعی داره از ۱۴۰۲
ما با هزار درد و بدبختی منابع نظام جدید رو تهیه کردیم مگه میشه تو این زمان کم به این همه کتاب تسلط پیدا کرد خدایا خودت نجاتمون بده اصلا معلوم نیست دارن چه بلایی سرمون میارن بچه ها خواهشا اعتراض کنید
 این طرح اجرا شه به همه داوطلبا ظلم میشه پشت کنکوری ها نابود میشن

----------


## reza333

> https://snn.ir/fa/news/944287/%D8%AA...8C%D9%84%D9%85
> 
> قراره تاثیر معدل در ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد باشه
> مثبت یا قطعیش رونمیدونم
> مصاحبه رو گوش بدین 
> خودشم نفهمید چی گفت


این اقا اونجایی که گفت میخایم 30 درصد پذیرش پزشکی و از کنکور تجربی کم کنیم ببریم از لیسانس به بعد بگیریم.  این و گفت از کی میخاد اجرا کنه ؟ چقد بد حرف میزنه.

----------


## Mhdse77

> این اقا اونجایی که گفت میخایم 30 درصد پذیرش پزشکی و از کنکور تجربی کم کنیم ببریم از لیسانس به بعد بگیریم.  این و گفت از کی میخاد اجرا کنه ؟ چقد بد حرف میزنه.


لیسانس به پزشکی از ۱۴۰۲
دقیقا افتضااااااح صحبت میکنه
اخرش معلوم نشد ۱۴۰۱ تغییراتش چیه:/

----------


## high-flown

هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته
بی خودجوالکی ندین
اگه دنبال حاشیه این 
حداقل برین سراغ حواشی جذاب تر

----------


## Dillon

بچها اگه دی ماه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم نمراتش تو کنکور 401 اعمال میشه؟؟

----------


## reza333

> هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته
> بی خودجوالکی ندین
> اگه دنبال حاشیه این 
> حداقل برین سراغ حواشی جذاب تر


اگر شما خاطرت تخته که هیچ  اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد به خاطر همین به اصطلاح شما جو دادن ماست. ما جلوی اینا در میایم که شاید یک کم طرحاشونو اصلاح کنن. و اگر نه الان بچه ها باید کنکور 1400 و با تاثیر قطعی شرکت میکردن. همین فشار ها کنکور 99 و بین نظام جدیدا و قدیم انتخابی کرد و اگر نه اینا اولش با قاطعیت اومدن گفتن حق انتخاب نمیدیم.
اگر چیزی نگی ، طرف میگه ، اینو تصویب کردیم مخالفتی نبود اونو تصویب کردیم مخالفتی نبود ،به به  چه عالی کلا طرحامون مخالفی ندارن ، چه طرحای خوبی تصویب میکنیم ، زودتر اجراییشون کنیم تا کنکوریا نفهمیدن چه کلاه هایی داریم سر این جماعت مظلوم میزاریم زود پیاده سازیش کنیم.
این بحث حذف 30 درصد از ظرفیت کنکور تجربی و اختصاصش به پذیرش از لیسانس ،  خیلی جدیه و اینا به شدت دنبالشن ، متاسفانه همین امسالم حداقل تو پنج شیش تا دانشگاه قرار اجراش کنن
 اغلب این مسئولین تو مجلس و وزارت علوم   ،  خودشون موسسات دانشگاهی غیر انتفاعی دارن ،  میخان به این شکل بچه ها رو سوق بدن تو دوره لیسانس دانشگا ههای درپیتشون تا اونجا خانواده ی این بیچاره ها رو چند میلیون تیغ بزنن بعد هم طرف 5  6 ترم بخونه اونجا ، دوباره یک کنکور میزارن جلوشون میگن کنکور داوطلبین لیسانس به پزشکی. 
ولی غلط کردن بخان این کارو بکنن ، برن 20 درصد به ظرفیت فعلی پزشکی اضافه کنن اون وقت از لیسانس هم برای پزشکی بگیرن.  به ظرفیت فعلی کنکور تجربی دست نزنن. همین جوریشم رقابت کُشنده شده وای به روزی که ظرفیت و کم هم بکنن.

اینا مخالفت محکمی نبینن هـــــــــــر کاری که دلشون بخاد میکنن.   همین اقایی که این حرفو زده رئیس کمیسیون اموزشه و از مسئولین دانشگاه آزاد....دیگه کاملا مشخصه هدفش از تصویب این طرح چیه.

 بعد کنکور بچه ها باید قشنگ یه حرکتی بزنن و اگر نه اینا مثل قوم مغول کنکوریا رو تارومار میکنن.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> بچها اگه دی ماه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم نمراتش تو کنکور 401 اعمال میشه؟؟


چرا شرکت کنی؟ وقتی تاثیری نداره

----------


## Cherry7

نه خودش گفت در سالی که پیش رو داریم یعنی از همین ۱۴۰۱ میخوان سی درصد ظرفیت رو کم کنن:/ جالب اینه که کسی به این قضیه اشاره نمیکنه انقدر که طرحشون مشکل داره

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> https://snn.ir/fa/news/944287/%D8%AA...8C%D9%84%D9%85
> 
> قراره تاثیر معدل در ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد باشه
> مثبت یا قطعیش رونمیدونم
> مصاحبه رو گوش بدین 
> خودشم نفهمید چی گفت


این چی میگههههههه؟؟؟؟؟ مگه ۱۴۰۱ قرار نبود بی تغییر باشه اون مصوبه مال ۱۴۰۲ به بعد بود که چیو میخوان تاثیر بدن تو این وضع کرونایی آخه

----------


## Cherry7

کااااملا موافقم یعنی یه طرحی دادن که فقط به نفع خودشونه آموزش و پرورش که پول امتحان نهایی و ترمیم رو میگیره تازه سوابقم دو سال اعتبار داره یعنی اگه تا دوسال قبول نشدی باید دوباره بری دو پایه رو امتحان نهایی بدی سنجشم که دوبار کنکور برگزار میکنه باز به نفعشه مدارس غیرانتفاعیم که به بهونه معدل و کنکور خوب مردمو سرکیسه میکنن صاحب این مدارس و دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی کیه؟همینایی که این طرحو تصویب کردن. این وسط فقط بچه ها ضرر میکنن همه باید اعتراض کنن زنگ بزنن وگرنه ساکت بشینیم خیلی راحت حقمونو پایمال میکنن

----------


## sanita

اخه چه وضعشه واقعا فقط میخوان بی عدالتیو بیشتر کنن .اینجوری  هم ما باید واسه هر امتحان نهایی استرس کنکورو بکشیم هم کلی تقلب وبی عدالتی میشه.مملکت فقط مشکلش همینه که خدا رو شکر حل شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mhdse77

> این چی میگههههههه؟؟؟؟؟ مگه ۱۴۰۱ قرار نبود بی تغییر باشه اون مصوبه مال ۱۴۰۲ به بعد بود که چیو میخوان تاثیر بدن تو این وضع کرونایی آخه


قراره چهل درصد تاثیر معدل باشه برای ۱۴۰۱
درمورد قطعی یا مثبت بودنش هیچ حرفی نزد.
چندوقت قبل دکتر سوزنچی مصاحبه کرده بود که ۴۰۱ ، تاثیر چهل درصد مثبته و از ۴۰۲ ، تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی ، برگزاری دوکنکور در سال و ...احرایی میشه
طبق مصاحبه سوزنچی باید مثبت باشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> قراره چهل درصد تاثیر معدل باشه برای ۱۴۰۱
> درمورد قطعی یا مثبت بودنش هیچ حرفی نزد.
> چندوقت قبل دکتر سوزنچی مصاحبه کرده بود که ۴۰۱ ، تاثیر چهل درصد مثبته و از ۴۰۲ ، تاثیر ۶۰ درصدی ، برگزاری دوکنکور در سال و ...احرایی میشه
> طبق مصاحبه سوزنچی باید مثبت باشه


بابا قطعی باشه که نابود میشیم که با این اموزش مجازی و امتحانات حضوریشون با این وضعیت کرونااااا اینا تو مخشون چی میگذره؟؟؟ بخدا یه طوطی بزارن جای اینا کار بهتر پیش میره

----------


## Cherry7

از 1401 اجرا میشه سی درصد ظرفیت میشه لیسانس به پزشکی
خودش گفت در سالی که پیش رو داریم جالبه انقدر طرحشون نقص داره کسی اصلا راجع به این سی درصدی که دارن میدن بره حرف نمیزنه

----------


## Mhdse77

> بابا قطعی باشه که نابود میشیم که با این اموزش مجازی و امتحانات حضوریشون با این وضعیت کرونااااا اینا تو مخشون چی میگذره؟؟؟ بخدا یه طوطی بزارن جای اینا کار بهتر پیش میره


هیچی تو مخشون نیست کلا
طرف نمیتونه درست جمله بندی کنه حتی...
از اون افتضاحتر مجری برنامه ست که نمیدونه دقیقا چجوری سوال بپرسه
یعنی به عقل هیچکدوم نرسیده که قطعی یا مثبت بودنش رو سوال کنن-_-

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdse77


https://snn.ir/fa/news/944287/%D8%AA...8C%D9%84%D9%85

قراره تاثیر معدل در ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد باشه
مثبت یا قطعیش رونمیدونم
مصاحبه رو گوش بدین 
خودشم نفهمید چی گفت


چرت میگه
کاش میتونست درست حرف بزنه لااقل دلم نمی سوخت
اینارو نزارید حالا یه عده میان میگن بچه های 1400 همین امسال کارو تموم کنید که 401 قراره قیامت بشه*

----------


## saj8jad

این جماعت تو این سال ها ثابت کردند که فقط لب و دهن هستن! فقط حرف مفت میزنن و تصمیم های آب دوغ خیاری بدون برنامه و بدون پشتوانه میگیرن!
یکی نیست بگه خب مغز فندوقی جان! شما هر سال نصف جمعیت کنکورتون رو فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم و لیسانس و پشت کنکوری های سال های گذشته تشکیل میدن، برای اونا چه تمهیداتی رو بلانسبت اندیشه کردین و چه برنامه ای دارین؟ به عنوان مثال یکی که دیپلم نظام قدیمه تکلیفش تو این مدل کنکور نظام جدید چی میشه؟ سوابق تحصیلیش چطوری و با چه ضرایبی محاسبه میشه؟ اصلا محاسبه میشه؟ نمیشه؟ چطوری محاسبه میشه؟ مثبت تاثیر داره یا قطعی؟ یعنی همینطوری یلخی و هیئتی و علی وار یه طرحی رو تصویب میکنن و یه علی برکت الله هم میگن و خدافظ! بعد از اجرای طرح، یکی یکی گندها و باگ های طرحشون رو میشه!

شخصا بعید میدونم این طرحشون حداقل با این شکل فعلیش راه به جایی ببره و به مرحله اجرا برسه

----------


## Negar_81

هیچوقت تو زندگیم به هیچ طرحشون اعتماد نکردم و نمیکنم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*فقط اونجا که امروز بعد 50 دقیقه گفت و گو در تلوزیون با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، اولین تبلیغات بعد برنامه موسسه پَرش بود! 

این یعنی داداچ کلهم شوراتون چند؟ // 1402 ها هیچ  1420 ها هم که الان سلول اند نگران نباشن کنکور هست و خواهد بود*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



این جماعت تو این سال ها ثابت کردند که فقط لب و دهن هستن! فقط حرف مفت میزنن و تصمیم های آب دوغ خیاری بدون برنامه و بدون پشتوانه میگیرن!
یکی نیست بگه خب مغز فندوقی جان! شما هر سال نصف جمعیت کنکورتون رو فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم و لیسانس و پشت کنکوری های سال های گذشته تشکیل میدن، برای اونا چه تمهیداتی رو بلانسبت اندیشه کردین و چه برنامه ای دارین؟ به عنوان مثال یکی که دیپلم نظام قدیمه تکلیفش تو این مدل کنکور نظام جدید چی میشه؟ سوابق تحصیلیش چطوری و با چه ضرایبی محاسبه میشه؟ اصلا محاسبه میشه؟ نمیشه؟ چطوری محاسبه میشه؟ مثبت تاثیر داره یا قطعی؟ یعنی همینطوری یلخی و هیئتی و علی وار یه طرحی رو تصویب میکنن و یه علی برکت الله هم میگن و خدافظ! بعد از اجرای طرح، یکی یکی گندها و باگ های طرحشون رو میشه!

شخصا بعید میدونم این طرحشون حداقل با این شکل فعلیش راه به جایی ببره و به مرحله اجرا برسه



این طرح مشتمل 8 بند بوده! که قراره تا 1402 6 تاش اجرا بشه 

اون دوتا چی بوده که حالت تعلیق داره؟

1- جمع اوری و نظم موسسات کنکوری 
2- راستش یادم نیس 


یعنی موسسات از خداشونه برا نهایی که تاثیر قطعی داره برنامه بزارن / جدا برای کنکور 1 / و جدا برای کنکور2 

علنا دارن درامد اینا رو ضرب 3 میکنن!  اساس نامه ای که تنظیم کردن خیلی خوب و فکر شده روش ، ولی چه فایده که مهمترین بند هاش رو معلق گذاشتن*

----------


## Mhdse77

تاثیر معدل برای ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد مثبت خواهد بود
و برای ۱۴۰۲ و بعد از ان در صورتی که اموزش و پرورش امادگی داشته باشه ، ۶۰ درصد قطعی از پایه دوازدهم خواهد بود
نه منطقیه نه عقلانی:/

----------


## reza333

> *فقط اونجا که امروز بعد 50 دقیقه گفت و گو در تلوزیون با شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی ، اولین تبلیغات بعد برنامه موسسه پَرش بود! 
> 
> این یعنی داداچ کلهم شوراتون چند؟ // 1402 ها هیچ  1420 ها هم که الان سلول اند نگران نباشن کنکور هست و خواهد بود*


*سال 93 و سال 94 کنکور با تاثیر قطعی 25 درصدی معدل نهایی سوم دبیرستان برگزار شد.
عینا هم برای سال 93 و هم برای سال 94 حوالی شهریور یا مهر سازمان سنجش اعلام کرد کنکور با تاثیر قطعی 25 درصدی و بعد هم اجراییش کردن و نکته خیلی مهم اینه استناد کردن به قانون مجلس که گفته بود تاثیر نمرات دبیرستان باید در کنکور لحاظ بشه. 
برای 95 هم دوباره سنجش اعلام کرد همون 25 درصد قطعی.
ولی اواخر سال 94 اشتباه نکنم یک ادم زرنگ کار درست  به نام خانوم فاطمه کریمی رفته بود دیوان عدالت اداری از این مصوبه سنجش شکایت کرد 
استناد کرد بود به این که مجلس گفته تاثیر امتحانات هر سه پایه دوم و سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی باید لحاظ بشه و اینا چون فقط برای سوم دبیرستان نهایی برگزار میکنن اومدن فقط سوم و تاثیر دادن و مصوبه مجلس رُ سازمان سنجش نقض کرده. این شد دیوان عدالت رای به نفع این خانوم داد و اواخر سال 94 عملا تصمیم سازمان سنجش لغو شد.
حالا باز مافیا راه افتاده بودن دوباره تو مجلس که بتونن مصوبه جدید بگیرن که صراحتا بگه تاثیر هر پایه ای که نهایی باشه برای تاثیر  قطعی کافی باشه. بچه ها کلی فشار اوردن و با نماینده  های مجلس مکاتبه تماس گرفتن و خلاصه دیگه نزاشتن اینا کنکور 95 هم مثل کنکور 93 و 94 با تاثیر قطعی برگزار کنن.
از اون سال تا همین کنکور 1398 یا 1399 کنکوریا این بدبختی رو دارن که شورای سنجش هی فشار میاره قطعی کنه ولی بچه ها به کمک برخی نماینده های مجلس که معدودیشون ادم حسابی بودن تونستن جلوی این شورا رو بگیرن .
برای سال 1400 هم چون کرونا بود و امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم یه جورایی رو هوا ، خودشون از همون اول بی خیال تاثیر قطعی شدن گفتن تاثیر مثبت  ونیاز به تلاش های بچه ها نبود.
حالا برای 1401 هم مثل اینکه همون تاثیر مثبته. اینجا هم احتمالا اینو فهمیدن به خاطر کرونا حداقل تا چند ماه اول نمیتونن مدرسه ها رو باز کنن.

اما برای 1402 ، با توجه به این که اینا سال 93 و 94 حتی با نقض قانون تاثیر قطعی و اجرا کردن ، حالا که دیگه دستشون پُر و مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو هم دارن ، اگر بچه های 1402 جلوشونو نگیرن ، عینا به سبک سال  93 و 94 مصوبه کثیف و ضد عدالتشونو پیاده سازی میکنن. 

تازه الان خیلی بدتره ، اون موقع کنکور تجربی حدود 400   450 هزار داوطلب داشت ، امسال حدود 650 هزار نفر ، دو سال دیگه خدا داند چقدر داوطلب داره....
داوطلبای کنکور 1402 همین الان باید جلوی اینا در بیان تا دولت بعدی که روی کار اومد احتمالا راحت تر بتونه زیر این مصوبه بزنه .  و اگر نه مافیای کنکور که در تمام نهادهای دولتی و حکومتی ادمای خودشونو دارن ، بدجور عاشق تاثیر قطعیه . خب درامد کثیفشون دو سه برابر میشه. از این پول کثیف اموزش پرورشم سهمش نسبت به قبل بیشتر میشه. 
پس اون ور همشون راضین....این ور بچه ها خودشون باید یه کاری کنن. ((دولت جدید و مجلس هم سو هستن و اگر در نهایت تصمیم به پیاده سازی بگیرن دیگه کاریشون نمیشه کرد. پس بچه ها باید حتما یه کاری بکنن و حواله ندن به امید این که اجرا نمیشه. بخان اجرا کنن قشنگ اجرا میکنن مثل 93 مثل 94 فرقش اینه اون سال ها تلگرامی نبود که بتونه اتحاد و کمپین ایجاد کنه که جلوی اینا رو بگیرن و مافیا کار خودشونو کردن. ))

**مَخلص کلام  :                 یار بی پرده از در و دیوار ،        در تجلی است یا اولی الابصار*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> تاثیر معدل برای ۱۴۰۱ ، چهل درصد مثبت خواهد بود
> و برای ۱۴۰۲ و بعد از ان در صورتی که اموزش و پرورش امادگی داشته باشه ، ۶۰ درصد قطعی از پایه دوازدهم خواهد بود
> نه منطقیه نه عقلانی:/


اون طرح شرط معدل برای خود دانشگاهها چی؟ اونو سال بعد اجرایی نمیکنن؟

----------


## sea

من با آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم گفتم دیپلم نظام قدیم میتونم جدید شرکت کنم گفتن باید درخواست بدی بره شورا بررسی بشه واکه موافقت شد میشه
گفت ممکن هم هست موافقت نشه!

کسی بوده دیپلم قدیم باشه و ترمیم جدید شرکت کنه؟؟

----------


## reza333

> من با آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم گفتم دیپلم نظام قدیم میتونم جدید شرکت کنم گفتن باید درخواست بدی بره شورا بررسی بشه واکه موافقت شد میشه
> گفت ممکن هم هست موافقت نشه!
> 
> کسی بوده دیپلم قدیم باشه و ترمیم جدید شرکت کنه؟؟


۱۴۰۱ میخای کنکور بدی یا ۱۴۰۲ ؟ 
این طور که میگن برای ۱۴۰۱ که تاثیر  ۴۰درصد مثبته . 
برای ۱۴۰۲ که تاثیر قطعیه تا اون موقع ، امکان ترمیم معدل برای همه افراد و فراهم میکنن. براشون پول خوبی داره.

----------


## Mhdse77

> اون طرح شرط معدل برای خود دانشگاهها چی؟ اونو سال بعد اجرایی نمیکنن؟


اون بند از مصوبه هم برای ۱۴۰۲ قراره اجرایی بشه
اگر دقت کنید خیلی ریز اشاره کرد به اینکه اموزش و پرورش باید برای ۱۴۰۲ رویه طراحی سوالات و تصحیح اوراق رو هم عوض کنه...

پس فعلا قابل اجرا نیست...

----------


## sea

> اون بند از مصوبه هم برای ۱۴۰۲ قراره اجرایی بشه
> اگر دقت کنید خیلی ریز اشاره کرد به اینکه اموزش و پرورش باید برای ۱۴۰۲ رویه طراحی سوالات و تصحیح اوراق رو هم عوض کنه...
> 
> پس فعلا قابل اجرا نیست...


اگه بخوان تاثیر قطعی بدن سوالات نهایی از خود کنکورم سخت تر خواهد شد!

----------


## mohamad1998

منکه نظام قدیم بودم تا سوم تجربی خوندم ولی دیدم اوضاع جالب نیس برا نظام قدیم دوباره نشستم خوندم دیپلم نظام جدید گرفتم الان
ولی فک نکنم اجازه بدن بهت چون کد درس های نظام جدید هم فرق داره به قدیم و اینکه ترمیم هم شرکت کنی معدل تغییر نمیدن ها

----------


## sea

> منکه نظام قدیم بودم تا سوم تجربی خوندم ولی دیدم اوضاع جالب نیس برا نظام قدیم دوباره نشستم خوندم دیپلم نظام جدید گرفتم الان
> ولی فک نکنم اجازه بدن بهت چون کد درس های نظام جدید هم فرق داره به قدیم و اینکه ترمیم هم شرکت کنی معدل تغییر نمیدن ها


چه سالی دیپلم نظام جدید گرفتین؟
بله اطلاع دارم صرفا ترمیم نمره هست نه معدل

----------


## mohamad1998

من شهریور میگیرم چون مدرسه آموزش از راه دور غیر دولتی هستم  ترمی واحدی هستیم

----------


## s_hosein_p

الان منی که امسال دانشگاهم تمومه مهر میرم خدمت و نظام قدیمم تکلیفم چیه؟؟ خدایی یکی روشنم کنه من میخواستم 402 شرکت کنم چه غلطی باید بکنم الان چرا من هر کاری میخوام بکنم فوری یه ضد حال و استرس میاد برام میخواستم از مهر شروع کنم بخونم مثلا

----------


## mohamad1998

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با ابراز اینکه با مصوبه اخیر شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره کنکور باید فاتحه عدالت آموزشی را در کشور خواند، گفت: این طرح ناعدالتی را از وضعیت سرسام‌آور فعلی هم بیشتر می‌کند.
احمد نادری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم درباره مصوبه اخیر شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و تصمیمات جدید درباره کنکور اظهار کرد: خروجی جلسه اخیر شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، طرح کاملاً ناپخته‌ای است، قبلاً کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به موضوع کنکور ورود کرده بود اما پس از آن شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی به موضوع کنکور ورود کرد و اساساً تقسیم کار سنتی بین شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و کمیسیون آموزش مجلس را نادیده گرفتند.

وی افزود: طرحی که توسط شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بعد از جلسات متعدد درباره کنکور مصوب شد، بسیار ناپخته است و قطبی‌سازی آموزش و طبقاتی شدن آموزش در کشور را بیشتر می‌کند و اصلاً به‌صلاح نیست بنابراین باید فکر جدی برای این مصوبه کرد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: طرح شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی علاوه بر جزئیاتی که درباره کنکور دارد، دو مؤلفه را برای پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها لحاظ کرده است؛ نخست، آزمون تخصصی (کنکور) و دوم بحث معدل که براساس نمرات دو سال پایانی دوره متوسطه دوم است که سهم معدل و کنکور با یکدیگر متفاوت است.

معدل بالاتر دانش‌آموزان مدارس خاص

نادری ادامه داد: در بحث سهم بالای معدل برای ورود به دانشگاه‌ها باید گفت دانش‌آموزانی که به مدارس غیرانتفاعی و مدارسی که سطحشان بالاست، می‌روند، معدل بالا دارند اما افرادی که  به مدارس عادی می‌روند یا دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم از جمله سیستان و بلوچستان و جنوب کرمان و... نمی‌توانند مانند افرادی که در شمال تهران به مدارس غیرانتفاعی و خاص می‌روند و خانواده آنها پولدار است و هزینه می‌کنند درس بخوانند و نمره بالا بیاورند بنابراین معدلشان پایین‌تر است.

وی گفت: براساس طرح شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی، در پذیرش دانشگاه‌ها سهم معدل بالا است و این نخستین شکاف عدالتی است؛ نکته دیگر بحث آزمون است، در بحث آزمون هم روند فعلی دنبال خواهد شد یعنی افرادی که پول بیشتری دارند می‌توانند در آزمون‌های آزمایشی شرکت کنند و آمادگی بیشتری را داشته باشند؛ طرح شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای کنکور نه‌تنها فاصله طبقاتی آموزش را کمتر نمی‌کند و عدالت آموزشی را رقم نمی‌زند بلکه ناعدالتی را از وضعیت سرسام‌آور فعلی هم بیشتر می‌کند و خلاف عدالت آموزشی است.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس متذکر شد: آنچه طی سال‌های اخیر در بحث کنکور شاهد هستیم این است که محلی شده برای مافیای کنکور و سالانه 8 هزار میلیارد گردش مافیای کنکور است؛ یک دست این مافیا در دست سازمان سنجش و دست دیگرش در جیب مردم است؛ کنکور واسطه‌ای برای ایجاد نابرابری آموزشی  شده است، افرادی که پول بیشتری دارند در کلاس‌های کمک‌آموزشی و آزمون‌ها شرکت می‌کنند و کسانی که پول دارند در دانشگاه‌های برتر کشور پذیرش می‌شوند و آنهایی که پول ندارند، تکلیفشان مشخص است!

نادری افزود: طرح شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی نیز دقیقاً ادامه همین روند است یعنی افرادی که پولدار هستند در آزمون‌های آزمایشی به مدارس غیرانتفاعی و خاص می‌روند و طبیعتاً نمرات بالا کسب می‌کنند و در دانشگاه‌های برتر قبول می‌شوند.

وی ادامه‌داد: شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی برای این طرح، جلسات متعددی در کمیسیون‌های فرعی داشت اما باید بگوییم "کوه موش زاییده" است! این طرح خلاف عدالت آموزشی است و باید اصلاح شود.

شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سیاست‌گذار یا قانونگذار

نادری متذکر شد: کمیسیون آموزش و مجلس شورای اسلامی باید در این حوزه قانونگذاری کنند و نقش شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی سیاستگذاری است اما در حال قانونگذاری هستند که این اشتباه است؛ اگر قرار است شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قانونگذاری کند باید کمیسیون آموزش مجلس را تعطیل کنیم؛ این شورا نقش سیاستگذاری دارد و باید به نقش خود برگردد.

نائب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس گفت: اگر طرح شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درباره کنکور اجرا شود باید فاتحه عدالت آموزشی را در کشور خواند.

وی در پاسخ به این پرسش که "چرا رؤسای سه کمیسیون مجلس و رئیس مجلس که در شورای‌عالی انقلاب فرهنگی حضور دارند به این مصوبه اعتراض نکردند؟" گفت: آنها هم اعتراض کردند و این‌گونه نبوده است که اعتراض نکنند؛ روز گذشته با دو نفر از رؤسای کمیسیون‌ها صحبت کردم و آنها هم معترض بودند.

نادری درباره اینکه چرا برای ورود به دانشگاه‌ها شرط معدل گذاشتند، بیان کرد: طرحی که در مجلس داشتیم معدل را درنظر گرفته بود اما سهم معدل بسیار کم بود و با ترازبندی‌ها بحث معدل به‌گونه‌ای اعمال می‌شد که هر شهری به‌نسبت خودش سنجیده می‌شد نه اینکه  شمال تهران و سیستان و بلوچستان با یکدیگر سنجیده شوند، باید از طراحان طرح پرسید که چرا شرط معدل را بدین شکل گذاشته‌اند و این برای بنده هم جای سؤال است.

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> کارشناسی میخونی یا کارشناسی ارشد؟  
> یه قانون قدیم بود الان نمیدونم هست یا نه هنوز. طبق این قانون هر وقت دانشگاهت تموم شد ، از تاریخ فارغ التحصیلی دانشگاهت به مدت یک سال وقت داری تا خودتو برای سربازی معرفی کنی. مثلا اگر 20 مهر 1400 تاریخ فارغ التحصیلیت تو سیستم دانشگاه ثبت بشه ، شما تا 20 مهر 1401 فرصت داری وضعیت سربازیتو مشخص کنی و طی این یکسال برات غیبت رد نمیشه.
> حالا اگر طی این یکسال فرصت بیای بشینی برای کنکوری بخونی که *توی مقطع بالاتری از مقطع فارغ التحصیلی* دانشگاهت قبول بشی ، مثلا کارشناسی فارغ التحصیل شدی ، تو این فرصت یکساله میشینی برای کنکور تجربی میخونی ، ا_گر حالا بتونی رشته هایی که مقطع تحصیلیشون بالاتر از کارشناسیه مثلا پزشکی ، دارو که مقطع دکتری هستن ، قبول بشی ، دیگه بحث سربازیت موقت کنسله و میتونی وارد دانشگاه برای مقطع جدیدت بشی_ و بعد که درست تموم شد بری برای سربازی.
> 
> حالا نمیدونم این قانون هنوزم هست و جزئئیات دقیق ترش چیه. 
> اگر دیدی قانونش هست و شرایط هم برات مقدوره ، از همین مهر که فارغ التحصیل شدی بشین برای 1401 بخون دیگه دغدغه 1402 رو هم نداری.


به هیچ وجه چنین اجازه ای نمیده. نظام وظیفه فقط میذاره وارد کارشناسی ارشد یا دکترای تخصصی پیوسته بشی (که از طریق کنکور ارشد دوتا رشته داره) و نه پزشکی و داروسازی و دامپزشکی که دکترای حرفه ای هستن. حتی رشته های دکتری فیزیک و ریاضی و بیوتکنولوژی که دکتری حرفه ای نیستن و دکتری تخصصی از کنکور ریاضی و تجربی میگرفتن هم اجازه ندارن.

----------


## reza333

> به هیچ وجه چنین اجازه ای نمیده. نظام وظیفه فقط میذاره وارد کارشناسی ارشد یا دکترای تخصصی پیوسته بشی (که از طریق کنکور ارشد دوتا رشته داره) و نه پزشکی و داروسازی و دامپزشکی که دکترای حرفه ای هستن. حتی رشته های دکتری فیزیک و ریاضی و بیوتکنولوژی که دکتری حرفه ای نیستن و دکتری تخصصی از کنکور ریاضی و تجربی میگرفتن هم اجازه ندارن.


درسته. حق با شماست . این قضیه رو با یک مورد دیگه اشتباهی گرفتم.

----------


## Amir_H80

> اگه بخوان تاثیر قطعی بدن سوالات نهایی از خود کنکورم سخت تر خواهد شد!


خب خیلی ها از چندین سال گذشته امتحان نهایی دادن تا الان سوالاشون ساده بوده و اگه بخواد یک دفعه سخت بشه کاملا شرایط به نفع کسانیه که تا سال ۱۴۰۰ دیپلمشون رو گرفتن و این بی عدالتیه محض هستش.

----------


## Amir_H80

> درسته. حق با شماست . این قضیه رو با یک مورد دیگه اشتباهی گرفتم.


حالا اگه کسی فوق لیسانس یا مثلا دکتری برق داشته باشه و سربازیش رو هم رفته باشه میتونه کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه و روزانه قبول بشه و شهریه هم نده ؟ حتما باید دکتری قبول بشه مثل پزشکی یا فیزیوتراپی هم قبول بشه میذارن بخونه؟

----------


## sea

> خب خیلی ها از چندین سال گذشته امتحان نهایی دادن تا الان سوالاشون ساده بوده و اگه بخواد یک دفعه سخت بشه کاملا شرایط به نفع کسانیه که تا سال ۱۴۰۰ دیپلمشون رو گرفتن و این بی عدالتیه محض هستش.


خب یکی از مشکلات همینه که کسی که مثلاً امسال نهایی داده و حتی۲۰هم شده  وقتی به صورت تراز محاسبه میشه تاثیر منفی می‌ذاره چون سوالا آسون و تراز کمه
وقتی سوالا سخت باشه تراز می‌ره بالا
این طرح وقتی میتونه مفید موثر و قابل اجرا باشه که درصد زیادی از شرکت کننده ها در همون سیستم  سوالات سخت  امتحان داده باشن چیزی که فعلا تا سالها قابل اجرا نیست!
یه مورد دیگه بحث امنیت هست که آموزش پرورش توان اینو که در طی چند روز  اونم  در چندین پایه جلو تقلب رو بگیره نداره!کنکور بااون همه تمهیدات و وزارت اطلاعات و...بازم درش تقلب هست چه برسه به اینکه بشه امتحان نهایی!

----------


## D.ALAVI

سلام
 دوستان با این مسخره بازی ها حال همه ما رو بهم زدند !
  این ها با این چرند و پرندی که گفتن حالا تکلیف اونها که سابقه تحصیلی این شکلی 60 درصدی ندارند چه طور میشه ؟

----------


## mohamad1998

تر منصور غلامی وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری گفت: تغییرات اخیر کنکور ۱۴۰۲ که از سوی شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی اعلام شده، قطعی نیست و تصمیمات نهایی در این خصوص در جلسات آتی این شورا گرفته خواهد شد.

وی ضمن بیان این مطلب اظهار کرد: طرح تغییرات کنکور ۱۲ ماده دارد که فقط ۹ ماده آن در جلسه ۸۴۲ شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی که با موضوع ساماندهی نظام سنجش و پذیرش کنکور در مقطع کارشناسی برگزار شد، مورد بحث و بررسی قرار گرفت.

غلامی در ادامه تصریح کرد: با توجه به اینکه هنوز تمامی مواد طرح مذکور مورد بررسی قرار نگرفته است، بنابراین امکان هر گونه تغییر در جلسات بعدی وجود دارد و تصمیمات نهایی در جلسات آتی گرفته خواهد شد.

وزیر علوم خاطرنشان کرد: در حال حاضر نمی‌توانم در خصوص وضعیت و تغییرات کنکور اظهارنظر قطعی داشته باشم.

----------


## Dillon

یه سوال اینکه میگن معدل تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت منظور نمرات درس هاست یا فقط عدد معدل؟ چون تو ترمیم معدل  نمرات عوض میشن ولی معدل تغییری نمی کنه

----------


## reza333

> یه سوال اینکه میگن معدل تاثیر قطعی خواهد داشت منظور نمرات درس هاست یا فقط عدد معدل؟ چون تو ترمیم معدل  نمرات عوض میشن ولی معدل تغییری نمی کنه


نمره امتحان نهایی هر درس مهمه.            خود معدل در محاسبات تراز و رتبه هیچ تاثیری نداره.

----------


## unlucky

> به هیچ وجه چنین اجازه ای نمیده. نظام وظیفه فقط میذاره وارد کارشناسی ارشد یا دکترای تخصصی پیوسته بشی (که از طریق کنکور ارشد دوتا رشته داره) و نه پزشکی و داروسازی و دامپزشکی که دکترای حرفه ای هستن. حتی رشته های دکتری فیزیک و ریاضی و بیوتکنولوژی که دکتری حرفه ای نیستن و دکتری تخصصی از کنکور ریاضی و تجربی میگرفتن هم اجازه ندارن.


اگه از کارشناسی انصراف بدی چی ؟
من رفتم نظام وظیفه گفتن یکبار انصراف هیچ محدودیتی ایجاد نمیکنه.

ینی کسی که انصراف میده میتونه بری پزشکی ولی کسی که فارغ میشه نمیتونه ؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

*جدا از خوب یا بد بودن این مصوبه
من فکر نمیکنم وزارت علوم تاییدش کنه
یا به صورت کلی به تایید نهایی برسه
نون مافیای کنکور تو همین کنکور یه بار در ساله هزار تو کلاس و ازمون و غیره هست که دارن از کنکور نون در میارن
نمیدونم شاید کنکور 2 بار درسال واسه اونام خوب باشه ولی بعضی تغییر های بزرگ هستن که سخت اتفاق میوفتن*

----------


## _Joseph_

*جو گیر نشوید و به مطالعه برای کنکور ادامه دهید و درگیر حواشی نشوید.

*

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713 کمپین اعتراض به تاثیر قطعی معدل

----------


## omid2s

بچها, نگران این چیزا نباشید
یه مصوب ایی دادن که کلا دربو داغونه و عدالتی توش نیست.
جالب و خوبی کار این که گفتن از 402 میشه, پس فرصت هست و این دولتم دیگه تا 12مرداد عوض شده و انشالا شاهد یه دولت عدالت محور هستیم.
مجلس و سنجشم گفتن که مصوبه چرتو پرته و قابلیت اجرایی نداره.
فقط اون کنکور دوبار در سالش خوبه
نه اونکه عمومی جدا اختصاصیا جدا
و یکار دیگه که باید انجام بدن و البته مطالبه کنیم ,, حذف سهمیه ها به غیر از مناطق وبدون تغییر هستش.
اگر دوبار در سال بشه کنکور و تاثیر معدل کلا حذف بشه و سهمیه ها هم غیر از مناطق حذف بشن, کنکور خیلی عادلانه تر میشه.
البته باید از دولت جدید مطالبه کنیم. و تا مطالبه نکنیم چیزی عوض نمیشه و خدایی نکرده این مصوبه بیخود عملی بشه

----------


## asal_tf

یادمه کنکور هم قرار بود از سال 90 حذف بشه. عمرا اگه بتونن این قانونو بدون تغییرات عمده اجرایی کنن

----------


## unlucky

> *جو گیر نشوید و به مطالعه برای کنکور ادامه دهید و درگیر حواشی نشوید.
> 
> *


سلام یوسف جان

یه صفحه قبل یکی از دوستان یه چیزی نوشت و دیگه هم جواب نداد

پیام اول همین صفحه نقلش گرفتم
در جواب reza 333 نوشته بود
میشه یه لحظه بخونیش ببینی درست نوشته یا نه
در مورد معافیت تحصیلیه

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام یوسف جان
> 
> یه صفحه قبل یکی از دوستان یه چیزی نوشت و دیگه هم جواب نداد
> 
> پیام اول همین صفحه نقلش گرفتم
> در جواب reza 333 نوشته بود
> میشه یه لحظه بخونیش ببینی درست نوشته یا نه
> در مورد معافیت تحصیلیه


*چرت گفته 
هم کسی که فارغ التحصیل شده میتونه بره پزشکی هم کسی که حتی دکتری یه رشتهر و داره میتونه بره هم کسی که انصراف داده میتونه بره به شرطی که غیبت نداشته باشه و مغافیتش تموم نشده باشه /
نگران نباش شما که انصراف دادی میتونی کنکور بدی*

----------


## sea

حتی اگه به احتمال کم این قانون به تصویب برسه و تاثیر قطعی بشه  تکلیف بچه هایی که تو سالهای گدشته دیپلم گرفتن چی میشه؟باید ترمیم کنن ؟یا برای اونارو تاثیر نمیدن

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> به هیچ وجه چنین اجازه ای نمیده. نظام وظیفه فقط میذاره وارد کارشناسی ارشد یا دکترای تخصصی پیوسته بشی (که از طریق کنکور ارشد دوتا رشته داره) و نه پزشکی و داروسازی و دامپزشکی که دکترای حرفه ای هستن. حتی رشته های دکتری فیزیک و ریاضی و بیوتکنولوژی که دکتری حرفه ای نیستن و دکتری تخصصی از کنکور ریاضی و تجربی میگرفتن هم اجازه ندارن.


لطفا متن قانون نظام وظیفه درباره ی این مضخرفاتی که نوشتی درباره ی دکترای تخصصی و حرفه ای رو نشون بده ...
آماده ام اگر اشتباه کردم، عذرخواهی کنم وگرنه این شمایی که باید بابت این تشویش پاسخگو باشی ...

----------

